# Sad day for my chickens



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

This morning when we went to feed our 3 chickens we found that a bear had broken in and killed two of them and injured the third. Henrietta, the one who survived, is not badly wounded.

The coop was destroyed - the bear ripped the back off and ripped off the doors. I'll have to take it apart and take the pieces to the dump. It was a nice chicken palace, and we had worked hard to make it predator proof, but it's really hard to stop a bear.

We are going to put Henrietta in the chain link dog run for now. I'm not sure what we are going to do with her in the long run since she no longer has companions to help her stay warm. Joanne says she wants to place her in a home and not have chickens any more.

I'm going to miss Squeaky Pete and Rhoda Red so very much.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh that is so sad, I’m so sorry! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh I am so sorry to hear!! That is heartbreaking! Are bears a common threat there or was this just a bad luck situation? I'm sorry for you, and the birds. Glad Henrietta made it through. I hope you will be able to figure out the best situation for her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know chickens can make great pets.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, fuzzy, we do have plenty of bears as well as mountain lions (rare), coyotes, bobcats, foxes, and other predators. We leave in the foothills where lots are at least 3 acres, so wildlife is common. Our coop was well protected from smaller predators, but the bear ripped it apart. 

The game wardens were just here. They said they have been trying to trap this bear because it has been so bold, but evidently it has been trapped before and will not go into a trap. They told us it would be OK to shoot this one because it is such a danger.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a tragedy! I hope the bear doesn’t return for Henrietta or anything else!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor little chooks! I suspect you are wise to rehome your single chicken because once a bear finds a source of delicious food, it will be back for more. Plus, a single chicken is a sad chicken unless it finds a substitute flock. We did have a chicken that was best friends with a rabbit, but I am pretty sure that rabbit is on the bear's diet, too. It is so hard to love chickens, especially when every predator on earth loves chickens, too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my that is just awful. I can't imagine how upset you all are. I would be horrified if I lost any of my girls to a predator. I was sad when I lost my old buff orpington girl Salome to illness (egg bound I think) last winter. Thankfully we have no bears, a fenced yard and big dogs that so far have dissuaded any raccoons, cats and the like from visiting our coop. Currently I am dealing with a rat who is raiding my food storage bin, but nothing more than than at our place.

If we were near each other and the weather was warm I would adopt your remaining girl. It took a while to integrate my current flock and I would not want to do that during cold weather. I hope you can find a nice place for her. Could you put a chicken diaper on her and have her as a house bird at least in the interim?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How horribly sad. I hope you find a safe and happy home for Henrietta.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Johanna :'(


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was so sorry to read this, Johanna. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry for your chickens - I hope the bear does not come back looking for more.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The game wardens said this bear has become a serious problem and that anyone who is able to shoot him should do so because he is dangerous. They have had traps out for him for weeks, but he is wise to traps, so they have not been successful. Yesterday one of our neighbors lost a dozen chickens and a turkey. Last night a close neighbor heard her dogs barking furiously, so she took a baseball bat and a flashlight and went out - bear was checking out her trash cans. Fortunately, they use a ratchet strap on their trash cans.

I was letting little Zoe go down to the trash can with me to put out the trash, but I'll not do that again until this bear is gone.


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

We have had a rotten time with bears too. 
We had one climb on our coop trying to get in and broke it all to pieces! It didn't get the chickens, but the raccoons were more than happy to get them instead *grrr*. We did have a bear kill both of our 300+ lb meat hogs. That was hard to swallow, because that cost us hundreds of dollars. We didn't think they would/could go after such big pigs. I think we need a LGD too!

Because of the bears we take precautions like not going out in the yard after dark if we can avoid it, but only one bear around us scares me and that's the one that has lost its fear of people. It has stared right at us and even took a step closer before slowly walking off. Other bears we have seen bolt as soon as they notice you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Joanna I'm so sorry you lost your hens! I find the thought of a bear in such close proximity truly scary!!!


----------

